# Nominated for 2010 Best Romantic Suspense by Romance Reviews



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Startled from a sound sleep, Stephanie rolled to the floor at the sound of a crash. The boom reminded her of the episode last winter when a car skidded into their front porch taking out corner section. Beside the couch, she sat up, swept her hair back from her face and stared into the dark corners of her living room. The red display of a digital clock on the entertainment center read three forty two.

Another thump vibrated the floor seconds before the door which lead to the garage burst open. Light spilled across the carpet. Gene was home, finally.

"d*mn kids." His words were slurred and the alcohol he'd consumed over the last six hours while at his weekly poker game preceded him by about twenty feet.

More rattling.

"Stephanie, I'm caught. Get this d*mn thing off of me or I'll-"

"Will you keep it down?" She scurried to her feet and hit the light switch to the high-hat lights above the fireplace. "The kids are sleeping. They have to get up for school in two hours."

"This is my house and I'll yell at them for leaving their freakin' bikes lying in front of the door anytime I want."

Em's bike had been parked against the wall where it was supposed to be. Gene probably knocked it over making his not-to-steady way inside. However, arguing with him while he was in this state of mind was not going to do her any good. He'd only get more boisterous and eventually wake the kids just to scold them for something they didn't do, and was his own fault. God, she was tired of Gene's partying. He was married, a father of two. What example did he set for Bobbie? Would he ever grow up? The sadness which filled her cemented the truth in place. No.

Gene fell forward and she grabbed him under the arms. As he struggled to free his foot from between the railings of Em's bike, he leaned onto her. Stephanie's nose became buried in his beer stained tee shirt. "My, God. How much did you have tonight? You didn't drive home, did you?"

Em's bike clattered against the garage's concrete floor. "d*mn straight I did. "

"You're drunk."

"So ."

Over his shoulder, she caught a glimpse of their wedding portrait and wondered where that happy couple went wrong.

Disgusted, she pushed Gene away. "So you're a cop."

"Yeah. I won't get a ticket." He shrugged and then scratched his stomach, pulling his tee shirt up over the flat abs he worked hard to maintain since he quarterbacked for their high school football team.

She folded her arms across her chest in order to keep her hands from reaching out and strangling some sense into him. "What about hurting yourself, or God forbid, someone else?"

"I didn't, okay." He waved her away. With dithering steps, he made his way into the kitchen and flipped the lights on. "What's to eat?" He called over his shoulder. "I'm starved. Rosie got p*ssed with Tony and threw the pizza we ordered at him. "

Steph drew a breath as she raced after him hoping he wouldn't reach the pots and pans before she could block him. His buddies probably ordered the pizza after midnight and the delivery guy woke Rosie's seven-year-old twins. Poor Rosie.

She stepped between Gene and the stove just as he reached for the knob to turn it on. "Why don't you go get a shower and I'll-"

His frown turned wolfish as he grabbed and pulled her close, grinding his hips into hers. "You're hoping I'll fall asleep aren't you?" He nuzzled her neck. "After I grab a couple eggs, I'll be ready to take care of you, babe. Why don't you whip them up for me?"

Not in the mood to be manhandled, she pulled away from his clutch. "Stop it, Gene. I'm not in the mood for your games. I'm going to bed."

Stephanie turned only to be stopped by the bite of his fingernails on her arm.

His eyes narrowed. "I said I'm hungry."

"And I want a divorce." She yanked her arm free. "See who gets what they want first."

Hi. I'm glad you peeked. I'm a new author here and trying to figure things out. I have a new release, titled Evil's Witness.

Evil's Witness is a ROMANTIC suspense. It's available at Amazon.com as a kindle.http://www.amazon.com/Evils-Witness-Zosimosky-Files-ebook/dp/B003T0G8D6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279756674&sr=1-1









Please visit me at www.autumnjordon.com

Thanks for peeking, AJ

A Mafia target needs refuge. To break his case, a FBI agent needs a witness. Together, will Stephanie and John survive a killer's wrath? And while on the run, find the kind of love they've both closed their hearts to?

Siren Book Review said: 
_Evil's Witness is one of those books that no matter how tired you are, or how much there is to do, you just can't stop reading until the very last page. This book chilled me. I haven't read a suspenseful tale like this one in a long time. A stunning and haunting tale that leaves me wanting much more!_


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Autumn, on the new release!  I wish you all the best with it!

Karen


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Karen.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Hi Autumn, I'm pretty sure I recognize your name from some of the RWA loops. Your book sounds intriguing. I'm downloading a sample now  

Sandy


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, Sandy. Nice to meet you. Yes, I am a member of RWA and on a few loops; KOD, Elements and 2009 Golden Heart RSS Blog.  My local chapter is in PA. How about you?


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you want to learn more about my books and me? I'm at http://authorkellymoran.blogspot.com/ I'm giving away a few free books to lucky commenter. Check it out.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Excerpt from Evil's Witness. Enjoy. 

“Are you going to tell me what Ben Stover had to say?” She dreaded hearing the news he’d learned. It couldn’t be good. He would’ve told her good news immediately.

“They lifted the prints from the guy at the mall and ran them through the system. Ben had a hit. A small time thief named Doug Antonelli, a.k.a. Dog. So you were right about his name. But, we haven’t had any luck searching the data banks for a Victor, yet.”

She held on to a glimmer of hope. “You think you will though?”

He nodded. “This guy didn’t just fall to earth with a plan to rob the U.S. Treasury of millions. He has to have come from somewhere—have some kind of record. We’ll find him. It’s just going to take some time.”

“I won’t be stupid and ask how much?”

“I appreciate that.” He smiled. As if realizing for the first time that she was washing dishes, he said, “I told you I’d do those, Steph.”
She’d noted before he’d shortened her name. She kind of liked the nickname.

“That’s okay. This is therapy.” Stephanie shrugged and smiled at him as she rinsed another plate. “After the last twenty-four hours, I really needed to do something normal.”

“I understand. I do the same thing when I’m done with a case.”

Her hands stilled under the warm water. “You do?”

“You look surprised.” He set his mug down, snatched the tea towel from the counter and started to dry the dishes from the rack.
Gene had never helped her with the dishes.

She washed and John dried. It was kind of nice standing side by side, talking, even though some of their conversation dealt with their lives being at stake. But there was something about a man wearing a gun, drying dishes that struck her as funny. Especially a barefooted one.

She chuckled and he looked confused. “What?

“I’m sorry. It’s just you’re FBI.” Her cheeks warmed, again, the moment the idiotic words spilled from her mouth.

“We have lives too. We don’t wait in sterile closets for the next case.” He laughed with her.

She liked his laugh and the way his eyes sparkled.

“Well, actually, I sort of had this picture of you in a smoke filled room, playing cards, waiting for the call. Then going to the sterile room to be briefed on the high-tech gadgets you’ll use on your mission.”

“You’ve got it all wrong. I haven’t played cards in years.”

“Oh, I see. That’s the only part wrong?”

“Well, yeah.”

“Hmm.” Stephanie’s heart pounded so hard in her chest she thought for sure John would hear it over the steady stream of tap water.

He wore no ring. She wanted to ask him if there was a Mrs. Dolton, but she didn’t have the nerve.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Autumn--

welcome to KindleBoards!

As you've already done, we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Note that we ask that authors not bump their threads (back-to-back posts) more often than once every seven days. You may respond to member posts at any time, however. The above, and much more, can be found in the fine print below and in the Forum Decorum rules (link also below).

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Autumn Jordon said:


> Hi, Sandy. Nice to meet you. Yes, I am a member of RWA and on a few loops; KOD, Elements and 2009 Golden Heart RSS Blog. My local chapter is in PA. How about you?


Hi Autumn, I'm a "lurker" member of Elements. I'm on the west coast. A member of Sac Valley Rose and Black Diamonds (CA chapters). Long distance member to NOLA and ETC-RWA. ANd of course a member of FF&P and ESPAN. I knew I recognized your name from somewhere .

Nice cover. Very sexy.

Sandy


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Woohoo! I'm so excited and proud to share that Evil's Witness received a 5 star review from Siren Book Reviews. This is the second great review Evil's Witness has earned since its release last month.

Blurb:

Elementary school nurse Stephanie Boyd's ordinary world changes forever when she and her children witness a blood bath. To escape the wrath of the Russian Mafia, she has no choice but to help the FBI uncover the Mafia's mole inside the U.S. Treasury. While on the run with the handsome agent who is willing to die for them, Stephanie learns the meaning of self-sacrifice and love. 
Agent John Dolton's only break in solving the case that cost him everything is a couple of kids and a beautiful woman. But keeping his witnesses safe seems impossible when their every move is foreseen by their enemy. Within weeks, Stephanie and her children soften the loner's heart and John allows himself to let go of his all-consuming sorrow.
This time John vows not to fail to protect the family he loves.

Review:
Evil's Witness is one of those books that no matter how tired you are, or how much there is to do, you just can't stop reading until the very last page.
This book chilled me. I haven't read a suspenseful tale like this one in a long time. A stunning and haunting tale that leaves me wanting much more! With stories like this, Autumn Jordon will soar to the top!

I felt like I was right in the middle of the scenes, with the beautifully written description and the emotion that just jumps off the pages. This is a book to not be missed. 
Anything else I find written by this author, I will pick up immediately!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AJ--

I've moved your post from the Book Corner and merged it with your existing book thread as self promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar.  You should bookmark this thread so you can find it again.

Congratulations on the great reviews!

Betsy


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you heading for vacation and need a great read? 

Evil's Witness has received great reviews from both reviewers and readers. It's a romantic suspense.  Here's my hero backstory to peak your interest.

Evil’s Witness-John’s Story by Autumn Jordon

John Dolton fell to his knees knowing the inferno in front of him consumed his life. His heart pumped but his brain felt starved for oxygen. The heat gnawed at his skin. He gulped the roasting air and it fumed into his lungs, expanding them until his chest as if were about to explode. 
He didn’t care. 

“Damn it, John, snap out of it.”

Fingers clinked inches away from his nose.

“Come on, man. You’ve got to get back.” He heard his partner’s cry but Luke’s voice was diffused, coming at him from several directions. 

Something looped under John’s arms and yanked him upward, lifting his dead weight off his knees—the ones that had given way when he’d seen his life gone.

The heels of his boots marked the tarmac with duel tracks as he was drugged away from the wreckage. He didn’t fight. His gaze remained on the windows of what once was his SUV.

Staring beyond the flaming bizarre tongues licking at the vehicle’s roof, he saw his wife and little girl as he had left them only ten minutes ago. Happy. Laughing. Anticipating a long overdue family vacation.

“Why?” A screamed like that of a savage, wounded animal rivaled sirens.

He searched the faces staring at him.  Wide-eyed, brow ceased, sad faces stared back.

Had the horrendous cry come from him?

Julie.

Katie.

He had to save them.

John pulled. Luke’s grip tightened.

“Let me go.” He twisted and swung a fist at his partner’s jaw, but Luke ducted in time. Luke grabbed John’s arm and twisted it behind his back.

“They’re gone, John. You can’t save them.”

The agency’s emergency response team raced around the inferno.

They were too late. 

With the dousing of the flames, John caught a glimpse of a charred human arm lying on the sidewalk. A silver band encircled the tiny wrist. Julie.

John grabbed his ribs and hurdled his breakfast.

“We’ll get them. I promise you.” Luke’s voice shook as he held him. “I swear I will die before they get away with this.”

They?

John fell to the sidewalk. Cold laughter mingles with the taste of vomit in his mouth. Luke nor he knew who they were. 

They had taken his reason to live. When he found them, they would wish this day never happened too.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

*The boring life of an elementary school nurse changes overnight, as she and her children must escape a horrific killing that involves everyone from her ex-husband to the Russian mafia&#8230;. John Dolton is the best character; his background and the sorrow he lives with make a good subplot. Readers will wish they were the ones offering him a shoulder to cry on.*

Thank you, RT reviewer.

http://www.amazon.com/Evils-Witness-Zosimosky-Files-ebook/dp/B003T0G8D6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282996464&sr=1-1


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Evil's Witness Reviewed by RT

_*The boring life of an elementary school nurse changes overnight, as she and her children must escape a horrific killing that involves everyone from her ex-husband to the Russian mafia&#8230;. John Dolton is the best character; his background and the sorrow he lives with make a good subplot. Readers will wish they were the ones offering him a shoulder to cry on.*_

Thank you, MS RT Reviewer

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Autumn%20Jordon

*A scene from John's past:*

John Dolton fell to his knees knowing the inferno in front of him consumed his life. His heart pumped but his brain felt starved for oxygen. The heat gnawed at his skin. He gulped the roasting air and it fumed into his lungs, expanding them until his chest as if were about to explode. 
He didn't care.

"Damn. John, snap out of it."

Fingers clinked inches away from his nose.

"Come on, man. You've got to get back." He heard his partner's cry but Luke's voice was diffused, coming at him from several directions.

Something looped under John's arms and yanked him upward, lifting his dead weight off his knees-the ones that had given way when he'd 
seen his life gone.

The heels of his boots marked the tarmac with duel tracks as he was drugged away from the wreckage. He didn't fight. His gaze remained on the windows of what once was his SUV.

Staring beyond the flaming bizarre tongues licking at the vehicle's roof, he saw his wife and little girl as he had left them only ten minutes ago. Happy. Laughing. Anticipating a long overdue family vacation.

"Why?" A screamed like that of a savage, wounded animal rivaled sirens.

He searched the faces staring at him. Wide-eyed, brow ceased, sad faces stared back.

Had the horrendous cry come from him?

Julie.

Katie.

He had to save them.

John pulled. Luke's grip tightened.

"Let me go." He twisted and swung a fist at his partner's jaw, but Luke ducted in time. Luke grabbed John's arm and twisted it behind his back.

"They're gone, John. You can't save them."

The agency's emergency response team raced around the inferno.

They were too late.

With the dousing of the flames, John caught a glimpse of a charred human arm lying on the sidewalk. A silver band encircled the tiny wrist. Julie.

John grabbed his ribs and hurdled his breakfast.

"We'll get them. I promise you." Luke's voice shook as he held him. "I swear I will die before they get away with this."
They?

John fell to the sidewalk. Cold laughter mingles with the taste of vomit in his mouth. Luke nor he knew who they were.

They had taken his reason to live. When he found them, they would wish this day never happened too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Autumn:  I merged your new post with your existing thread for this book.  Please bookmark it in your browser so you'll be able to find it again. . .you'll recall that we ask that you have just one thread per book.

Thanks


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by. The following is Stephanie's story. She is the heroine in Evil's Witness. Further down you can read John's, the hero's story.  Evil's Witness has received 3 great reviews since its release.  Evil's Witness is available on kindle and in trade paperback I hope you enjoy. 

AJ


Startled from a sound sleep, Stephanie rolled to the floor at the sound of a crash. The boom reminded her of the episode last winter when a car skidded into their front porch taking out corner section. Beside the couch, she sat up, swept her hair back from her face and stared into the dark corners of her living room.  The red display of a digital clock on the entertainment center read three forty two. 

Another thump vibrated the floor seconds before the door which lead to the garage burst open.   Light spilled across the carpet. Gene was home, finally.

“d*mn kids.”  His words were slurred and the alcohol he’d consumed over the last six hours while at his weekly poker game preceded him by about twenty feet.

More rattling. 

“Stephanie, I’m caught. Get this d*mn thing off of me or I’ll—“  

“Will you keep it down?” She scurried to her feet and hit the light switch to the high-hat lights above the fireplace.  “The kids are sleeping. They have to get up for school in two hours.”

“This is my house and I’ll yell at them for leaving their freakin’ bikes lying in front of the door anytime I want.”

Em’s bike had been parked against the wall where it was supposed to be. Gene probably knocked it over making his not-to-steady way inside. However, arguing with him while he was in this state of mind was not going to do her any good.  He’d only get more boisterous and eventually wake the kids just to scold them for something they didn’t do, and was his own fault.  God, she was tired of Gene’s partying.  He was married, a father of two.  What example did he set for Bobbie?  Would he ever grow up? The sadness which filled her cemented the truth in place. No. 

Gene fell forward and she grabbed him under the arms. As he struggled to free his foot from between the railings of Em’s bike, he leaned onto her. Stephanie’s nose became buried in his beer stained tee shirt.  “My,  God. How much did you have tonight? You didn’t drive home, did you?”

Em’s bike clattered against the garage’s concrete floor. “d*mn straight I did. “

“You’re drunk.”

“So .”

Over his shoulder, she caught a glimpse of their wedding portrait and wondered where that happy couple went wrong.

Disgusted, she pushed Gene away. “So you’re a cop.”

“Yeah.  I won’t get a ticket.”  He shrugged and then scratched his stomach, pulling his tee shirt up over the flat abs he worked hard to maintain since he quarterbacked for their high school football team. 

She folded her arms across her chest in order to keep her hands from reaching out and strangling some sense into him. “What about hurting yourself, or God forbid, someone else?”

“I didn’t, okay.” He waved her away.  With dithering steps, he made his way into the kitchen and flipped the lights on. “What’s to eat?” He called over his shoulder.  “I’m starved. Rosie got p*ssed with Tony and threw the pizza we ordered at him. ”



Steph drew a breath as she raced after him hoping he wouldn’t reach the pots and pans before she could block him. His buddies probably ordered the pizza after midnight and the delivery guy woke Rosie’s seven-year-old twins. Poor Rosie.

She stepped between Gene and the stove just as he reached for the knob to turn it on. “Why don’t you go get a shower and I’ll—”

His frown turned wolfish as he grabbed and pulled her close, grinding his hips into hers. “You’re hoping I’ll fall asleep aren’t you?” He nuzzled her neck. “After I grab a couple eggs, I’ll be ready to take care of you, babe. Why don’t you whip them up for me?”

Not in the mood to be manhandled, she pulled away from his clutch. “Stop it, Gene. I’m not in the mood for your games.  I’m going to bed.” 
Stephanie turned only to be stopped by the bite of his fingernails on her arm. 

His eyes narrowed. “I said I’m hungry.”


“And I want a divorce.” She yanked her arm free.  “See who gets what they want first.”


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Evil's Witness won the noteable 2010 Golden Leaf award for 'Best First Book' this past weekend. Judges were booksellers, book clubs and librarians.  Thank you so much. I appreciate you.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got my sales fiqures and quite a few have purchased Evil's Witness and Obsessed By Wildfire.  Thank you so much.  

Recently, Evil's Witness won the Golden Leaf for 'Best First Book.' I hope you agree with the librarians, booksellers and editors who judged the contest and totally enjoy the story. 

I'm trying to get it reclassified by Amazon to romantic suspense but it's a slow process. You can find Evil's Witness under general romance or just do a simple search.  Maybe then I'll make the top 100 on Amazon. Wouldn't that be an awesome holiday present. 

Again, thank you. 

AJ


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

As a reader I always look for a story that will drop me into a different world and keep me turning pages. I want to read about real characters-ones that I'll fall in love with and make me want the world for them. I have a book case where keeper books are housed. They're there because of the characters and because the author gave me a satisfying ending.

As a new author I wanted to write memorable characters and so far readers have fallen in love with the characters of Evil's Witness, women and men alike.  Librarians, booksellers and reviewers voted Evil's Witness the winner of the Golden Leaf for "Best First Book."  

Evil's Witness is a true romantic suspense. It is not a thriller filled with tons of police procedures and blood and guts. It is a story where evil brings two people together, and as they fight to stay alive, they fall in love. 

I hope you'll enjoy Evil's Witness this holiday season and fall for Stephanie and John.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

A TRUE romantic suspense. Evil's Witness voted 'Best First Book' by booksellers, librarians and editors of the Golden Leaf.

Download it today: http://tinyurl.com/32ys9u2

Stephanie Boyd's world crashes when she and her children witness a blood bath. To escape the wrath of the Russian Mafia, she has no choice but to help the FBI uncover the mafia's mole inside the U.S. Treasury. While on the run with the handsome agent who is willing to die for them, Stephanie learns the meaning of love.

Agent John Dolton's break in solving the case that cost him everything is a couple of kids and a beautiful widow. But keeping them safe seems impossible when their every move is foreseen by their enemy. Stephanie and her children soften the loner's heart and John vows not to fail to protect the family he comes to love.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy Holidays to all.  Wishing you a safe holiday season filled with wishes come true and many great reads!  AJ


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Consider warming up with Evil's Witness. Winner of the Golden Leaf for Best First Book. http://tinyurl.com/4svql8q


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

One year has passed by so quickly. To celebrate my first anniversary with Obsessed By Wildfire I've shared a spicy excerpt, and I'm giving away a free e-copy to one lucky winner. Join me at http://autumnjordonsnotes.blogspot.com


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm dancing on air. The reviewing committee at The Romance Reviews has nominated _*EVIL'S WITNESS*_ for *BEST 2010 ROMANTIC SUSPENSE*. My dream was to write stories that readers would love and dam* this makes me happy. Voting by readers will go on through March 31. Here's the link, if you'd like to check it out. http://www.theromancereviews.com/bookvote.php

*Evil's Witness at amazon http://tinyurl.com/4svql8q*

*Teaser from Evil's Witness: * 
"Do you want to do it?" John smiled at her as he finished washing the last dish. Stephanie had showered and changed from her baggy sweat pants and oversized T-shirt to a navy tank top and gray sweat shorts. And from what he could see, no bra.
"Not really." She returned his smile.
He rinsed the sink, hoping the icy water would lower his temperature and douse the rise in his jeans. "You're not nervous."
"Not about learning to load a gun. I've made up my mind. It's something I have to do."
He stared at the black and blue mark on her upper arm. She was right. As much as he wanted to be, he wouldn't be with her every moment for the rest of her life. She needed to be able to protect herself. 
"Good." He wrung the dishcloth out and hung it over the drain board before turning and meeting her amused smirk. "What?"
"You. It still kills me to see you do everyday chores."
"Knock it off. I'm just like anyone else."
"No, you're not. You're special, John."
The woman was killing him, standing so close, staring at him with a twinkle in her eye and the peaks of her breasts calling to him. He could easily slip his arm around her waist and pull her against him. He'd loved to linger over her, satisfy her.
He dropped his gaze to her raspberry tinted lips. He could almost taste her sweetness on his tongue. He wanted her but he couldn't take her. Their time together before had been lust and sex. Making love to her now, would still be just that.
He'd fallen for her, and he didn't know how he could stay with her. He wouldn't make promises he couldn't keep. He cleared his throat, willed his restraint in place and said, "I think we better get started, just in case Bobby or Em wake up and look for you."
Her eyes studied him for a moment before she simply said, "Okay. Let's get it over with."
She followed him to the ladder. John flipped the switch turning on the single light in the loft. 
"We're going up there?"
He stopped with his foot on the loft's ladder. Steph looked nervously upward. She trapped her bottom lip between her teeth.
"I carried all the ammunition up into the loft so the kids wouldn't see it. You're not afraid of heights, are you? It's only twelve feet."
"I can handle a six-foot ladder no problem, but when it comes to something taller I, ah&#8230; well, sort of freeze up."
"Stay here. I'll go get the guns and ammo and bring them down."
She blew out a sharp breath. "No. It's okay."
Before he could argue, she grabbed the ladder and climbed two rungs. She looked down at him. "It's one thing for the kids to see me learn how to properly handle a gun, but I don't want them to know how to load one. And I don't want to take a chance they might overhear us either."
Her arm extended upward, jutting her breast forward at his eye level. John's blood rushed as the curves of her body passed by him. Even her damn bare toes were sexy.
He looked up.
Her hips called to him. Her long legs disappeared into the hem of her shorts, driving him nuts. He couldn't watch. He couldn't think about the patch of heaven between them.
He peeked.
As she rose higher, her steps slowed. She made a mistake and glanced down at him. "Okay, I can't do this. I really thought I could, but I can't. Help!" Steph whimpered while she clutched the ladder.
"Stay there." John scurried up the ladder. He pressed his chest against her backside, supporting her, reassuring her and igniting a fire deep in his gut.
"I feel like a damn fool," she cried.
"Take a deep breath and just focus on the next rung. No higher. I'm right behind you. You can't fall."
With visibly shaky legs, Steph climbed the remaining four steps. Her rump wiggled as she crawled on her knees away from the edge. John felt his reaction below his belt grow hard. Maybe this was a mistake.


----------

